
Trendr - zakarhino
Hello,<p>My team and I would like to showcase an application we made as part of a 3 and a half week project. We&#x27;re very eager to see what people think of our app so we decided to share it here on HN! Our vision for this app was to empower people within the finance industry by allowing them to visualize correlations between finance sectors and keywords that are trending on Google.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;trendr.xyz<p>Please keep in mind that this is an academic proof of concept. There are several issues regarding Google rate limiting our application since there&#x27;s no real API for Google Trends; it&#x27;s entirely possible &#x27;new&#x27; keywords that are not stored in our graph database will fail to load because the initial data we need from Google won&#x27;t load.
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
zakarhino
Alright cool, I'll resubmit it as a Show HN post.

